# Connector Crimper Tool



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

If you are looking for a crimping tool for Molex, JST, etc. connector terminals, I recommend IWISS's IWS-2820M AWG 28-20. Mine arrived yesterday. I used it to attach a dozen JST PH series connector terminals in the process of building harnesses. I ruined one connector in the process of figuring out how to use it and I think I bunged up one more due to operator error. That said the tool worked well and is easy to use. If you're looking for an inexpensive crimping tool, I highly recommend this tool.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Even with a good crimping tool, you still probably want to solder the wire in place. Any place that air can reach, the copper will corrode over time. A solder joint will last the life of your layout, but corrosion in a connection can start causing problems just a few years down the road.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

if you open up many appliances, you'll see unsoldered crimped connectors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Even with a good crimping tool, you still probably want to solder the wire in place. Any place that air can reach, the copper will corrode over time. A solder joint will last the life of your layout, but corrosion in a connection can start causing problems just a few years down the road.


Commercial equipment, including aerospace, don't solder crimped connections. A proper connection using quality wire and contacts is not a problem for as long as I'll ever need it.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Using a Thomas & Bets crimper does not need solder. But, solder does not hurt. All other crimpers I strongly suggest use of solder.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've crimped lots of wires without a Thomas & Bets crimp tool, no problems. It's really not necessary to spend big bucks on the crimp tool to get good results. It's obviously sometimes easier to get consistent results with some crimp tools, but it's also possible to get consistent results with a lot of cheaper tools if you know what you're doing.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've crimped lots of wires without a Thomas & Bets crimp tool, no problems. It's really not necessary to spend big bucks on the crimp tool to get good results. It's obviously sometimes easier to get consistent results with some crimp tools, but it's also possible to get consistent results with a lot of cheaper tools if you know what you're doing.


The cheap crimpers that are also a wire stripper do a poor job. Crimp area is tiny and does not crimp well plus spreads the width of the spade connector wire hole. I have use the cheap crimpers, but solder afterwards for a good connection. The T&B crimper has about 1/8" wide crimp plus does not allow the crimp area on the terminal wire hole to spread wider. No comparison using a T&B vs cheap crimpers..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Who said anything about a combo stripper? I use these, and they provide excellent crimps for all the JST connectors I use from 2.5mm through the 1.5mm ones.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The whole idea of crimping is to eliminate the problems with solder joints. I do have special crimping tools for power pole connectors and for the 0.1" header connectors. The 0.1" header connectors are an easy way to make very custom cables as long and the crimper works on even smaller connectors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a different crimp tool for the little 1mm connectors on MTH PS/3 boards.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

The reason you don't see soldered connections in major appliances is because the current can be high enough to create enough heat to melt solder.

That being said, soldering can be overkill in our use, but if it makes you feel better, what's the harm. I've soldered for a living, but for those who haven't, a little practice is a good thing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if the current in the solder connection is high enough to melt the solder, that would indicate that there is a pretty high resistance in the joint, something that really shouldn't happen!


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

But any change in the flow of electrons along a wire can cause resistance, soldered or crimped. Think of it as a speed bump. Another example might be you're using an electric blower in your yard, and need multiple cords to reach where you need it. After using it for a while, go up the line to the next cord connection. You'll feel some heat around the plug.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

True, but if I'm getting to the melting point of solder in that cord, the insulation on the wire is already burning.

Note that I'm talking about properly soldered joints, not cold solder joints. 

No surprise the plug gets warm, that is a much higher resistance joint than a properly soldered splice in the wire. Also, if you feel excessive heat in that plug, it's time to replace or at least clean the plug and socket on those extension cords.


----------



## gordo53 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a ratcheting crimping tool and I believe it does a much better job than the non-ratcheting variety. There a quite a few of them available for under $30. Definitely worth a few extra bucks.


----------

